
Ask HN: What's your favorite tech talk? - bryk
Simply put, what are your favorite talks or trainings? It could by a one-off lecture about a specific concept or a series of talks about a language. Maybe it&#x27;s a TED talk or a session from a con. Either way, what&#x27;s that one talk that changed the way you think and you feel everyone needs to see?
======
rpeden
I think most here have already seen it, but I find that Bret Victor's
Inventing on Principle talk[1] is one of the best I've seen.

I re-watch it every so often to help prevent my thinking from falling into a
rut. When developing software as a career, it's so easy to just fall into a
pattern where you use the same tools and techniques over and over again.

Watching this talk this talk inspires me to investigate alternate approaches
to developing and delivering software. It's easy to think of software
development as something that always need to involve code, and nothing but
code. But watching this talk inspires me to go and try things like Node Red
and Unreal Blueprints. In both cases, code is usually still involved, but they
both offer a visual way of connecting components. I find it helpful to be able
to visualize software this way so I can immediate understand how data flows
through the application.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII)

